# SQL Abfrage ORDER by umkehren



## qwartz (21. März 2004)

mein bisheriger befehl
SELECT * FROM $SQL[tablexxx] WHERE Name like '%$eg_search%' OR Anleitung like '%$eg_search%' OR Zutaten like '%$eg_search%' ORDER BY `Sterne`
im Feld Sterne steht eine Zahl Feldformat ist text, ich bekomme jetzt die einträge wie folgt ausgegeben
1 Stern
2 Sterne
u.s.w
Wie kann ich es machen dass ich
5 Sterne
4 Sterne
u.s.w als Ausgabe bekomme?
Danke 
q


----------



## SixDark (21. März 2004)

Hi!


```
SELECT * FROM $SQL[tablexxx] WHERE Name like '%$eg_search%' OR Anleitung like '%$eg_search%' OR Zutaten like '%$eg_search%' ORDER BY `Sterne` ASC / DESC
```
Wenn Du nach 'Sterne' ASC angibst, ordnet er aufsteigend, bei DESC absteigend. Also sollte Dein Problem mit der Angabe von DESC gelöst werden können.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------

